# Who Has The Oldest Outback



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

After reading many peoples signatures I've never seen one older than a few years maybe 4 years is the oldest one? When did Keystone start making the Outback's as we know them.

Bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am thinking '02 was the first year that looks like todays version.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I think '02 was the first year.....

The company was Lite-way, which Keystone bought out a few years ago.

Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I believe it is Jollymon of the active members he owns a early 03 I believe.

my 2004 seems old now with everyone getting 06's.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know when they started to make them
But I meet a guy with an 02 25RSS the side slide was manual pull out
He didn't know that they are electric now.

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I believe it is Jollymon of the active members he owns a early 03 I believe.
> 
> my 2004 seems old now with everyone getting 06's.
> [snapback]71710[/snapback]​


An early 03 is what I have. Now it does seem to be old compaired to the new 06's but it's still in great shape and will last for many more years sunny

Bill.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

ee4308 and huntr70 are right on the money. 02 was the first year for the Outback (Lite Way) I don't know exactly when Keystone picked it up. I want to say it was a Keystone product (but I very well may be wrong) in 02 because when I bought my 02 28BHS at an RV show, there was a Keystone rep showing it.

Anybody else have more specific info?

We bought the show demo. OK, I couldn't wait the 4 weeks. Planstand owns it now and last time I saw it at the PNW Spring Rally it was still going strong!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The oldest I saw was a lightway pre 2002, the guy parked behind me this fall, he had the 23rs equivilent and I think he said it was a 99 or 00. Looked exactly like the outback execpt it said lightway.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

There are a couple people here with 2002 OUTBACKS. Mine is a 2003 model. As you know, the next year model always comes out a year ahead. Meaning, I bought my 2003 model in 2002...if that makes sense.

In the early days, LITEWAY was a division of KEYSTONE RV. Not sure how they stand now.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

How old is Verns?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I believe Vern is on his second. Maybe his personal site would list the age of his first.

John


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

We have a '02, 23FBS. Does that come close in the oldest category here?
Still looks like new and hqave only had it since October '05. We are enjoying it.









Dallas


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

We bought our 2002 26RS in Sep 02, brand new & last Outback on the lot. It was the first one I had ever seen and we go to RV shows every year.

When I get it all polished up it still looks like brand new, inside and out, even after 30+ trips.

There are 4 different stickers on her- Outback, Liteway, Keystone, & Thor. A guy last year asked me who *really* makes the trailer.























-Matt


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

Keystone started the Liteway division to develope the Outback.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I was just down to the inlaws and saw the camper again. On the back was a big sticker OUTBACK by liteway, ours is an 03. I've never noticed that before and there was a stupid dealer sticker on there too. Out with goo gone to get rid of that dealer sticker









Bill.


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

We bought our '02 25rss brand new off the lot in January 02. It was built in November of '01... Our's has the manual side slide, too. I remember our dealer had to make modification recommendations to Keystone for the window covering by the rear door and the handle to keep it from being ripped off (again) when opening the rear slide. It's been a great TT with only a few minor bugs to work out.


----------

